

Is HabitRPG NSFW? Here's a trick to make it more SFW - staticvar
http://rjsteinert.github.io/#!make-habitrpg-safe-for-work.md

======
lefnire
It's built in - go to
[https://habitrpg.com/#/options/settings/settings](https://habitrpg.com/#/options/settings/settings)
and uncheck "Show Header"

~~~
staticvar
Nice! I didn't notice that setting. My code also removes more than just the
header though so it's still useful for my purposes of making HabitRPG more
SFW.

------
n-gauge
You need ;void 0 on the end of your bookmarklet to avoid the redirect :)

~~~
staticvar
w00t! That fixed it. Thanks n-gauge!

